# Acer Hit by Ransomware Attack



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Computer giant Acer hit by $50 million ransomware attack


> Computer giant Acer has been hit by a REvil ransomware attack where the threat actors are demanding the largest known ransom to date, $50,000,000.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Stupid hackers, think money grows on trees. Just because a company is famous doesn't mean it can afford humongus sums of ransom money.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

100M if they pay late, or a 20% discount if paid early....


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

20% discount looks like a good deal 

Much loss of face (and maybe cash) for Acer if this is true though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

managed said:


> 20% discount looks like a good deal


In my opinion any payment is a VERY bad deal

IMHO there is absolutely no chance of Acer paying even with the hackers promise of



> The attackers also offered a 20% discount if payment was made by this past Wednesday. In return the ransomware gang would provide a decryptor, a vulnerability report, and the deletion of stolen files.


which appears to have been the 17 March

At one point, the REvil operation offered a cryptic warning to Acer "to not repeat the fate of the SolarWind."

and I am sure as well that Acer would not for one moment believe the promise.
Even if it was honoured it would set a standard for the hackers that would open the flood gates.

Why Acer? - well I have my own ideas.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Acer Confirms It Was Hacked Again* As Culprits Flaunt 60GB Of Stolen Customer Data

https://hothardware.com/news/acer-confirms-hacked-again-60gb-stolen-customer-data


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Acer hacked twice in a week by the same threat actor

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/acer-hacked-twice-in-a-week-by-the-same-threat-actor/


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

This evinces the expression: "_Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me_" 🤦‍♂️


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

This reminds me of the famous quote by Oscar Wilde :-

"To lose one parent may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness"


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

It is impossible to secure everything in one week, especially for a large organization like Acer. I pity them.

The best bang for the buck, IMHO, is for them to run a vulnerability checker like Nessus on everything then test and patch in order of the vulnerabilities' critical level.


----------

